# 721: 3rd day, problems continue



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Starting to regret my decision to jump into the 721 so soon. First unit I ordered from "Dish Depot" arrived DOA, probably because the box looked like it had been ripped open and resealed about 8 times. The styrofoam holding the unit was so broken up, the received got the crapped kicked out of it in shipping.

Replacement unit arrived from Dish on Friday. Hooked it up Saturday, and it hasn't worked properly for more than a few hours at a time. Timers work or don't work completely at random. After a call with Tech support last night, it looked like unplugging the unit for 30 sec. may have fixed it, but then last night I had 2 PVR events set. It recorded one, but not the other. Now, how can I use it to ever record anything, if it's that undependable?

Strange thing was, when I turned on the TV this morning to check last night's recordings, the first thing I saw looked like a Dish network Screen Saver, which I'd never seen before. So my 1:30am timer worked, then sometime before 8am, this screen saver came on, and the 8am timer didn't work. I have no idea if there's a connection between the two.

Too many other bugs to list here, but each day that goes by, I get less hopeful that the 721 is a workable unit. I was Dish's biggest supporter for the last 4 years, but over the last few months, PQ problems and now this have completely soured me to Dish. I think Charlie Ergen is losing focus on providing quality service, and we're all paying the price.

SteveT


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Or just get a DirecTiVo or UTV.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Steve it really works better to shut off the receiver when you have two things going simultaneously. Then after both programs start recording you can power on and watch. Otherwise you get a stupid screen asking if you want to still record the timed event (duh of course you still do) Dish needs to fix that!


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steveT _
> *Starting to regret my decision to jump into the 721 so soon. First unit I ordered from "Dish Depot" arrived DOA,
> probably because the box looked like it had been ripped open and resealed about 8 times. The styrofoam holding
> the unit was so broken up, the received got the crapped kicked out of it in shipping.*


I was a little pissed at UPS, my 721 box looked like someone played a game of football with it. Amazing what can happen in 2 days.
But I was lucky my 721 wasn't damaged. I think FedEx might be a better choice.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does FedEx do the same thing with shipments? I know that dish uses UPS for the most part whether you want to or not, so sometimes you have NO choice. I have had dents in some systems as well and I am wondering if some of the problems I had with receiver sin the past had to do with how they were shipped.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Usually UPS also drops off the box at the door without a signature. I don't know about you guys but I think UPS should get a signature for a $500+ piece of equipment. Seems like that dropping at the door thing all started after UPS had their little strike a few years ago.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Usually UPS also drops off the box at the door without a signature. I don't know about you guys but I think UPS should get a signature for a $500+ piece of equipment. Seems like that dropping at the door thing all started after UPS had their little strike a few years ago. *


Although I am no UPS fan, it is not UPS at fault here, but the shipper that determines if a signature is required.

UPS charges a small fee for every residential package that has signature required and some small companies are to cheap to pay for this.

The only exception to this rule may be if a package is insured ( again by the shipper since UPS only provides for $100.00 coverage ) for a large amount, the UPS driver may use discretion as to leave the package or physically give it to the customer. Typically speaking though, if a shipper will not pay for the signature required fee, they usually will not provide additional insurance as well.

If it is a commercial/business delivery, signature is automatically required.

Just a little F.Y.I. :shrug:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steveT _
> *Starting to regret my decision to jump into the 721 so soon. First unit I ordered from "Dish Depot" arrived DOA, probably because the box looked like it had been ripped open and resealed about 8 times. The styrofoam holding the unit was so broken up, the received got the crapped kicked out of it in shipping<snip> *


You should have stopped right here and demanded another "New in the box" 721 unit from D.D.

I would not accept a package from ANY company with that type of obvious problem.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree Dish should consider dropping UPS; Airborne and FedEx have much better services. And, when Dish shipped me the replacement receiver, I paid $24.95 to ship it overnight (assuming the less time spent in trucks and warehouses, the better...) But they shipped it "express saver", which means 5-day ground transport. Now, there's no WAY a unit this sensitive should be shipped by ground.

One other point- they're shipping this unit in a VERY flimsy cardboard box. I can't understand why Dish wouldn't pack this in a strong, sturdy, thick cardboard box like electronics are usually shipped in. I tried to explain all this to the Customer Service people (I even went up 2 supervisor levels), explaining that every unit damaged in shipping just adds to their costs, and eventually hurts the profits and stock price of their own company. But it all fell on deaf ears.

(To be fair, while I've had many problems with Customer Service lately, I've found that the people in Advanced Technical Support have been great to work with, very knowledgeable, and helpful.)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I hope my "replacement" that is scheduled to arrive tomorrow isn't DOA! If it is I will call DISH and have them refund my shipping cost and slap the label on the DOA and keep my existing receiver which I should of done but trusted DISH's judgment.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Steve it really works better to shut off the receiver when you have two things going simultaneously. Then after both programs start recording you can power on and watch. Otherwise you get a stupid screen asking if you want to still record the timed event (duh of course you still do) Dish needs to fix that! *


I've tested it and that screen goes away after about 30 seconds if you don't press anything. So, at most you'll miss 30 seconds of a show, which isn't bad.

I agree, however, that it should just start recording right away. It's already given you 5 minutes of a flashing clock as a warning. (Which BTW should only flash if it's about to record on the tuner you're currently watching... Why should I care if it's going to record on the second turner or while I'm watching a recording?)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

rjenkins,

Wow I never had the patience to let it sit. But I just tested and your right! Dish however still needs to remove the nag box


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

Add me to the list of people who got a 721 from Dish Depot that looked like the box was kicked around, opened and resealed. I also had problems with events not recording, but I think it is a software problem and not a physical defect from shipping,


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I think anyone who's going to buy a receiver from DD or anywhere else, should ask first if it's brand new, and not one that's been returned, and how the unit will be packed and shipped. Get them on record in case they try to bs you about your complaint. That's what I do before buying anything online. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wildzeke _
> *Add me to the list of people who got a 721 from Dish Depot that looked like the box was kicked around, opened and resealed. I also had problems with events not recording, but I think it is a software problem and not a physical defect from shipping, *


Interesting that this seems to be a repetitive problem from D.D. in relation to 721,s.

BTW... Does anyone know if the 721 being given away by D.D. in the current survivor contest is a new or refurbished unit ? From what I can read, the contest disclaimer does not address this issue :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its a NEW 721.

Remember stand alone 721's are NOT being sold yet, places like Dish Depot are buying the complete 721 kit, this includes the Dish and LNB. They are taking out the Dish and Dishpro LNB and selling the 721 as a stand along unit. This means they must open the box and take the extras out. In doing this the box may get ripped etc.

So if a box looks like it has been opened and resealed, its because its been open and resealed. 

Also remember that there is no refurbished 721's being sold to dealers for resale yet. It will be quite awhile before we see referbs being sold on the market.

The 721 is a great product, mine (knock on wood) has been working quite well. If you remember when the 501 came out many people had lots of issues, software and hardware. I remember all the bad units with bad hard drives out of the box. I have not heard these problems with the 721.

I hope this clears things up. I think that 721 is an excellent prize for our Survivor Contest! (If you remember last years grand prize was a DVD. My how we have grown since then)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just got my replacement 721 and it was JUST the receiver and it actually sits level unlike the old one. I haven't tried setting up any timers yet because some of the timers would be GR locals and my OTA mapping isn't working yet.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

P.S. the box was in excellent shape and it was UPS who was the shipper!


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I actually found one store here locally selling the 721. It was packed in a large box, with the dish, LNB, and receiver. But when I ordered mine from Dish Depot, it was a different box, that only was designed for the receiver. So there must be two different kinds of packaging, one for the whole kit, and one for just the receiver. The one I originally got from Dish Depot was definitely only big enough for the receiver. Now, who ripped apart all the styrofoam holding the receiver in the place is unknown. I can't see why anyone at DD or UPS would've done that, unless they were just having a bad day at work.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I just setup the timer combination that gave me the problems and I still get the problems HAH. Oh well at least I have a receiver that sits flat like it should.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

No doubt about it, we need that next software upgrade! Mon-Fri timer event problems should be at the top of the list. After this last reboot, I refuse to even enter another M-F or daily timer until we get the next SW download. I missed too much stuff this week already.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

actually my experience was with the weekly timers. A saturday night timer conflicts with a monday night timer HAH


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm hoping that at least one-time event timers will work with 100% accuracy for now. At this point, I don't know if that will be the case or not...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 25, 2002)

I bought my 721 from a local dealer; Valley Satellite in Tempe, AZ. The box was designed only for the 721, with nothing else in it other than the remote, antenna, and manuals.

They charged me list price plus $30 for "shipping"; they don't stock it yet, but special order it whenver a customer wants to buy one. I think I'm the first or second person to get a 721 from them.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I found that the timmer are quirky the first few days. I suspect the problem is that the box has the same information located in different places. Like I've noticed when the time get out of wack it make be wrong in the interactive guide, but correct when you do a view or info screen. I think the same thing goes for the timmers. 

My only gripe with the way the 721 is shipped is the smell. Both the Dish Depot unit and the Dish Network (for the DOA Dish Depot 721) smelled like something got in the card board and died.


----------

